# Do these pants make my butt look big? Long post



## Yardman

Ladies, I'd like your input on this along with that from men. 

My wife asked me this last Sunday when we were starting to run out of time to get in the car and leave for brunch to celebrate D23's birthday. This was like the third try of pants. Thanks to what I've read here, I actually thought about my responce intead of saying something to pacify her.

I replied, "Do you really want my opinion?"

Her; "Yeah, seriously, do they?"

Me; "No, your butt makes them look fat cause it is stuffed in there. Go with the other tan pants that are larger."

Her; "That's NOT what I wanted to hear"

Me; "I thought you wanted my opinion. I can't read your mind and tell you what you want to hear. Look, we're going to an all you can eat pancake house, by D23's choic. I don't want you to bust a seam or send a button flying." 

Her; "These fit fine just a few months ago. Now I'm getting fat again."

Me; "That's the result of all the resturant food you've been eating this summer. We've both put on a few pounds this summer. Would you like to go back on a healthy diet next week? We can go grocery shopping for better foods on the way home and start on Monday."

Her; "Sounds like a good plan. I'll get the weight watchers cookbook out on Monday."

Me; " We already know what our favorite dishes are. Get the cookbookout after we get home and have bought the stuff for a weeks diet. Then we can add something new."

Her; "Do you really think my ass is fat?'

Me; "It's bigger than it was, but smaller than I've seen it. I've always loved you, fat or not. I think we have time for a quickie."

Her; "No we gotta go." 

I stood up from my chair which faced her backside and the long mirror. Spun her around as she was unduing the skinny pants, embraced then kissed while I gave her ass a hard squeeze.

I'm guessing this was a "sh!t test" . Normally I'd have replied, "Whatever", or " whaterever, they both look good, choose and go."

So it's mid week one on the diet plan. I've the menu plan for the first week and have shown her some recipies for the second week. Some odd-ball spices/ingrediants are required, but 've checked them out and know what to substitute for less expensive items in my area. So ffar, I've made every dinner, tomorrow we will cook together. That's just a job time thingy.

We did this last year. My results were more dramitic than hers. I decide to try something new in late winter and tapped 25 maple trees. Made much maple syrup, gave half away as gifts. I did overindulge with waht was left of my stock.

Last year was the first year, I fit into trousers/blue jeans of my 18th year alive. Was a huge thrill for me. She was excited for me too, but I sensed that she felt a bit of a failue on her side as I hit my goal in 5 months and she hadn't hit her's ever despite years of trying. Last year was the first time I ever tried to make it happen for her and really became involved in her diet. I'm an excellent cook, she is good too.

What she doesn't do is excercise. I lead an active lifestyle, manual labor. She doesn't. I'd like to involve her in my life with a gym/fitness thingy. She always says she has no time for that.

She has shown interest in at home stuff. Asked for a Wii. Got one at christmas from me. Her interst/enthusiasm didn't last long.

Any suggestions on involving her with exercise?

I've one idea, saw it on tv. It involves a rope or towl that both parteners hold on to as they do sit ups with their feet against the others for support. Also seen some partners stuff that would be..crazy fun to do nude.... Antone have ant links here?

One other question. Our 25th is coming up in May..... No plans as of now. Any suggestions for a small budget?


----------



## Lon

as for exercise, don't overdo it... weight is 90% diet... some exercise is important to keep our muscles in use, our joints flexible and our hearts pumping, but no matter how many calories we burn if you still overfeed the body it will just continue to get fatter. The tricky part is getting our minds and our mouths to stop overindulging while still being able to have the energy to do things and feel good. A good place to start is always weight training (for men and women alike) it will get all the right hormones and chemicals flowing to stay motivated, as well as build muscle mass which will help so much to burn up the fat. Meanwhile keep the portions small and nutritious and eat more often (having only one big meal a day will kill your metabolism). Also lifting weights can burn calories so much faster than hours upon hours of cardio - In my completely non-expert opinion I think women waste so many hours on the treadmill when they could be having sex with their H's instead.


----------



## Yardman

Lon, I get what you said. 

I understand the healthy diet aspect and portin size thing. the having one big meal a day is an issue for her, not so for me.


----------



## Laurae1967

Try just focusing on being healthy yourself and accepting her whatever her size is. Women don't lose weight and want sex when they feel that their husband's love and desire for them is conditional on their weight.

Your response to her sounded harsh to me and I would have been hurt by such a callous response. Saying "I think your other pants are more flattering" would have been a kinder response that would accomplish the goal of being truthful without hurting her feelings.


----------



## Yardman

Thanks Laurie, 

My goal is not see her loose weight, just for her to happy in in own skin/body.

I'd like to introduce exercise as that would help her achieve her goal. Her goal weight would make her happy/ acomplised. I know she was resentful that I got ther before her, perhaps more easily.


----------



## Mrs. T

Yardman said:


> Thanks Laurie,
> 
> My goal is not see her loose weight, just for her to happy in in own skin/body.
> 
> I'd like to introduce exercise as that would help her achieve her goal. Her goal weight would make her happy/ acomplised. I know she was resentful that I got ther before her, perhaps more easily.


 What a refreshing attitude. I wish my ex husband would have had the same attitude or tried to support me when I needed/wanted to lose weight instead of killing my self esteem. :smthumbup: That could be part of the reason I call him ex now...


----------



## Stonewall

favorite exercise is 12 oz curls!


----------



## Runs like Dog

A great exercise is grab the dinner table with both hands, and push.


----------



## chillymorn

Stonewall said:


> favorite exercise is 12 oz curls!


beginner try the 16oz curls.:smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn

Runs like Dog said:


> A great exercise is grab the dinner table with both hands, and push.


LOL. thats an old exercise.but the most effective.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Americans seem to eat to the point of self loathing. Don't do that.


----------



## Laurae1967

The thing is this - your wife isn't going to exercise unless she wants to do so. You wanting her to do it plays a very little role in it.

Men tend to lose weight more easily than women because they have more muscle mass, so if your mutual weight loss was somehow framed as a competition, she may feel like it's pointless to even try.

If you spend your time focusing on loving and appreciating her NOW, just as she is, maybe she will feel more motivated to lose weight on her own. Or maybe not. But I don't think it should play any role in your dynamic with her beyond inviting her to join you for activites you are already doing.

Everyone's reasons for exercising or not exercising are so personal and I just think a husband (or wife) and what works for you or motivates you might not work for her. But it's HER deal to figure out, not yours.


----------



## chillymorn

staying in shape is a life style change.

try changine your life style and leading by example.

start going to bed a little earlier.
start making sure you eat a healthy breakfast.
start taking a walk after dinner everynight.
maybe cut down on the coffee.

after you do these things you can gradually buil up to more impact stuff.
do these things on your own and make comments on how much better you feel and encourage her to join you in a positive way and if she isn't interested don't hold it aginst her.


----------



## chillymorn

ever see the comerical when abe linclon,s wife askes him that question?

and he responds ................perhaps just a little(because he can't tell a lie)

me and my 12 year old son laugh out loud everytime it comes on.


----------



## Yardman

Yes chillymorn, I have. Didn't think of that till you mentioned it. Very funny commercial!

Dieting is going well. Usually it's me doing the cooking for dinner. Fish, green beans, baked tater, and salad tonight. Steaming the beans, pan frying the fish in a little olive oil cajun style, spliting one big tater. Dark chocolate WW brownies for dessert.

The main area of her body that bugs her is around the waist. We did team sit ups which involved putting a towl between our hands, putting the soles of our feet together for resistance, and using the towl for assistance in motion. It was fun, she detests sit ups, but was fine with this.


----------



## chillymorn

portion size is also important.

lossing weight is so hard. I've alway prided myself with staying in shape. a couple of years ago I quit lifting and put about 15lbs on it was very dificult to get back into shape and now it seem if I over do just 1 weekend 5 lbs pops back on and it take 2 weeks to get it back off.

around the waist tough area to slim down for most

don't think you can spot reduce by doing sit ups.I think you would be better served walking or biking to burn extras calories. its all about intake vrs cals burned.

keep positive and good luck.


----------



## Yardman

Yeah, portion size is big. So is the time of day when one eats.

My middle stayed about the same size once I was down to goal, but situps made my abs stronger. Fat roll left, but then I had the loose skin thin....LOL

For some reason I just feel better and think I look better at about 10lbs above what the charts say.

Anyway, it was fun to do situps that way. She's got back on the Wii. I join in when I can. That was fun too, but I'm not pushy about exercise, just encouraging her.

The whole exercise thing came about due to me reaching weight before her. It kinda pissed her off, but I explained how dieting alone doesn't always work. She know that is fact, watches the "Biggest loser" and sees how they exercise. Perhaps that level of exercise frightens her? I've always held my hand open for an evening or morning walk. Had inconsistant respoces.

Got home today just as she was leaving for her restuarant job. Good timing!!! She had locked the house with her car keys in the house, LOL.

Unlocked the door for her and saw a yummy local dessert she made called "Better than Sex". Just had a piece and it is awesome, but I'd still prefer sex. That might just be a guy thing though...

I don't think she is unattractive or "fat". I loved her even when she was "fat" in the past. Not a huge deal to me, but I don't want to see her go huge or morbidly obese. I'm saying that due to health concerns.


----------



## ManDup

Running is one of the best exercises for calorie burning. Running 10 miles an hour (a decent marathon pace) for 10 miles (one hour) burns 1126 calories for an overweight woman (who wouldn't be able to run that fast anyway). That's one McDonalds big breakfast with hotcakes. Or 40 tomatoes. So yeah, diet is more important by far, but exercise is good for you in many ways and should be done moderately. Walking for 15 minutes 3 times a week is plenty, though weight-training does help metabolism.

Edit: Oh, and yeah it's a famous fitness test, and you did great.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Around here the correct answer to 'does my butt look big' is 'yes'! I'm trying to develop some booty.

In addition to the diet, go take ballroom dance classes together. It is a lot of fun and it is something you can do with a group of people socially that is active and no matter what body shape you learn to live IN IT at that moment, which is the first step to developing good body awareness and appreciation for what one's body can do regardless of current limitations. There are people of all sizes who do ballroom dancing, you do not have to look like a model to look good, it is how you MOVE together as a couple or within a couple dancing that determines how good you look. 

Plus, the clothes are awesome if your W wants to get into that, it's a different way to look at clothes, how do they look when I move in them, not how do I look in them, it's what can I do with them, etc. 

I think everyone's butt looks good in a skirt. Plus there are the legs. There is a skirt style for everyone when it comes to legs. Heels can make a huge difference in how a butt presents, as well, so next time, have your W try on different shoes to see how it changes things in the behind. 

Also, one thing I did with my H is I went through all my clothes and only kept things in my closet that looked good on me and that I looked good in. I don't keep stuff I have to ask questions about. It's not worth it. Occasionally I ask him to go shopping with me. I don't go shopping too often but when I do I try to get an opinion. The shops are horrible and sometimes it's tempting to buy something out of desperation...but if a person has put effort into it beforehand and knows they have a few outfits they'll look great in despite ups and downs in weight or mood or hairstyle or whatever, there is less pressure to settle for those pants that require questions. 

When we eat out it is more for social time. Less eating, more talking. Often I will tell the waitstaff not to bother to bring toast, for example, I only want the homefries and the eggs. For me, it is because I know I will be full and not eat the toast and I hate wasting food, even if it is the same price, it's still a waste and would not force myself to eat it just not to throw it out, better it does not come out to the table at all. 

Walking is also good exercise, sometimes I will go out for a long walk or bike ride or a run before going out to eat. Usually because doing so makes a person very thirsty, you fill up on water so it doesn't result in eating more (i.e. working up an appetite). Also, if one gets out of breath or feels out of shape, it strengthens the resolve to eat healthy.


----------



## Runs like Dog

3-6 miles trail running with a 20-25lb pack.


----------



## ManDup

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> When we eat out it is more for social time. Less eating, more talking. Often I will tell the waitstaff not to bother to bring toast, for example, I only want the homefries and the eggs. For me, it is because I know I will be full and not eat the toast and I hate wasting food, even if it is the same price, it's still a waste and would not force myself to eat it just not to throw it out, better it does not come out to the table at all.


I struggled for a long time with this "wasting food" notion. My dad is a clean-plate-club life member, and he fought strongly to indoctrinate us into the club. It wasn't until a few years ago that I finally figured out the food is wasted whether I eat it or not. Your point is good, of course, to give the waiters a heads-up not to bring me stuff I'm not going to eat. These days I carry out food in a stryo like a dang girl.


----------



## Entropy3000

From Athol :

Married Man Sex Life: Answering "Do These Pants Make My Ass Look Fat?"


----------



## DanF

Laurae1967 said:


> Your response to her sounded harsh to me and I would have been hurt by such a callous response. Saying "I think your other pants are more flattering" would have been a kinder response that would accomplish the goal of being truthful without hurting her feelings.


I disagree.
The truth is best.

It is ridiculous for someone with a big butt asking "Do these pants make my butt look big?

"No, your butt makes your butt look big."

If you ask a question, but don't really want an honest answer, then you should be prepared to hear an answer that you don't like, or do not ask the question.


----------



## Yardman

ManDup said:


> I struggled for a long time with this "wasting food" notion. My dad is a clean-plate-club life member, and he fought strongly to indoctrinate us into the club. It wasn't until a few years ago that I finally figured out the food is wasted whether I eat it or not. Your point is good, of course, to give the waiters a heads-up not to bring me stuff I'm not going to eat. These days I carry out food in a stryo like a dang girl.


I was also brought up to clean my plate, and often the left overs too Now I plan the amount I'm cooking so that I know how many portions are prepared. The extra portions are put away for another day or as base ingrediants for another meal.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My wife and I both understand that's a stupid question so it's never been asked.


----------



## Yardman

You're fortunate RLD. I've avoided answering in the past, but lately have changed my ways a bit and give an honest answer to such questions.

Here is a good WW cookbook if anyone is interested

Amazon.com: Weight Watchers Newly Published Now & Later 160 Hearty Recipes That Turn on Meal Into Two: Electronics


----------



## Laurae1967

Oh....this thread again.

I read the first post to my husband and he was laughing his butt off at what this husband said to his wife. Any guy that wants to have a happy marriage and regular sex would NEVER say something like this to their wife.

There is such a thing as having sensitivity, compassion, and frankly, acceptance. Those qualities in a husband are a turn on.

When someone has a bad haircut, do you tell them they look ugly? When someone walks with a limp, do you tell them they walk funny?

Nobody is perfect. It's not your job as a husband to point out your wife's imperfections. If you had read the situation correctly, she was looking for reassurance about what she was wearing. 

Emotional intelligence - get some.


----------



## Yardman

Laurae1967 said:


> Oh....this thread again.
> 
> I read the first post to my husband and he was laughing his butt off at what this husband said to his wife. Any guy that wants to have a happy marriage and regular sex would NEVER say something like this to their wife.


Sex has impoved in frequency, spontantity, and passion.


----------



## Yardman

Laurae1967 said:


> .
> 
> When someone has a bad haircut, do you tell them they look ugly? When someone walks with a limp, do you tell them they walk funny?


If they ask, I say what I think. Otherwise, I would not comment unless I like it.

Had a co-worker with a limp. I asked why. He told me had a club foot. I asked about how that made work hard for him. I made life easier for him by limiting his walking and created a better sitting situation for him when he was feeding the machine we worked on. 

I had a co-worker that was very short in stature, like 4' 10". She had a hard time doing some jobs and needed to be able to do all jobs within a "circuit" to advance. We came up with a makeshift elevation platform that did the trick and then redisigned it it so it was portable and she could take it with her after she left our work area. She advanced and went on.


----------



## Yardman

Laurae1967 said:


> Oh....this thread again.
> Nobody is perfect. It's not your job as a husband to point out your wife's imperfections. If you had read the situation correctly, she was looking for reassurance about what she was wearing.
> 
> Emotional intelligence - get some.


I did not point them out. She asked. Yes, she was looking for reassurance, or perhaps just giving me a sh1t test, IDK. Instead of just avoiding the question as I'd done in the past, or asking her what she thought, I gave my honest opinion.

She did look better when she went off to work as there were no fat rolls visible in the larger pants.


----------



## ManDup

Yardman said:


> I did not point them out. She asked. Yes, she was looking for reassurance, or perhaps just giving me a sh1t test, IDK. Instead of just avoiding the question as I'd done in the past, or asking her what she thought, I gave my honest opinion.
> 
> She did look better when she went off to work as there were no fat rolls visible in the larger pants.


My wife asked me this recently with a new different pair of jeans than she normally wears, and I forgot to answer, "no, the other pair does". Normally I deflect with the Athol Kay method posted above. I strongly disagree with the poster who said you should suck up to your wife every time. There's time for comfort and time for humor.

For example, I've been really busy lately, and the other day my wife reminded me to ask about her day too, despite how much stuff I have going on in mine. So the next day, I texted her to remind her, "You wanted me to think about you so here goes: how do you think my day is going?" She loled. It acknowledges that I remembered to think about her, but it keeps the c0cky frame and provides humor. Her next text after that was about how could she help take more off me, like my clothes.


----------



## RandomDude

I'm so used to giving the missus crap to the point she hardly ever really takes me seriously when I joke around if she asks me such silly questions.

Like if she asked that question I would most probably have replied "Yeah, I might even have to stop by for few harpoons on the way back home"

But then again we've always been best mates before being lovers, and we're both very secure with ourselves. Well, her not so much from time to time; like when I fun-flirt.


----------



## ManDup

RandomDude said:


> I'm so used to giving the missus crap to the point she hardly ever really takes me seriously when I joke around if she asks me such silly questions.
> 
> Like if she asked that question I would most probably have replied "Yeah, I might even have to stop by for few harpoons on the way back home"
> 
> But then again we've always been best mates before being lovers, and we're both very secure with ourselves. Well, her not so much from time to time; like when I fun-flirt.


Word. I went a bit too far one time when I joked about a younger girl being more attractive than her. Not sure I ever really recovered from that, but I honestly didn't find the young girl with the big nose that attractive.


----------



## FirstYearDown

I don't ask my husband such things anymore. I know I will just get a kiss and "Yes, those pants make your butt look big. That is why I married you, for your gorgeous round bum." :smthumbup: 

My husband loves my J LO booty. In his eyes, I have the best ass on the planet. It's round and smackable.


----------



## ManDup

FirstYearDown said:


> I don't ask my husband such things anymore. I know I will just get a kiss and "Yes, those pants make your butt look big. That is why I married you, for your gorgeous round bum." :smthumbup:
> 
> My husband loves my J LO booty. In his eyes, I have the best ass on the planet. It's round and smackable.


One needs the extra insulation in an igloo :smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown

ManDup said:


> One needs the extra insulation in an igloo :smthumbup:


:lol::lol: Strangely, my butt is never cold.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## katy929

haha that was so funny. Atleast he is honest about it and makes you feel good at the same time


----------



## AnotherConfusedHubby

haha that is exactly what I tell my wife, she has a big round ass and she knows I love it.


----------



## stupad

YM - I didn't read all the posts carefully but your reply was right on. When someone asks such a question, they really do know the answer already. So, either one lies to them (and they know this) or you tell them the truth (and they know this too).

As for exercise, I've been walking more (like a 15 minute walk away from my desk a few times/day), taking stairs, and just simply correcting my own posture. It really, truly doesn't take much to start seeing some results. ANd for me, once I started the small things and have seen some results, there's far more incentive to do other things. Just my opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## Yardman

I agree Stu


----------



## Runs like Dog

No. The rings of Saturn make your ass look big. There, ya happy?


----------



## I'mAllIn

I detest women who ask dumb questions like that and then get all butt hurt when they don't get the answer they want. 
I've learned not to ask H such questions. Like FirstYear, my H would prefer my butt as round and ladylike as possibly, so if he seems at all pleased with the pants it pretty much means I'd better change or someone will think I'm shoplifting items out of the store in the back of my drawers.
If I absolutely must look my very best and there isn't anyone else I can ask for an opinion, I'll ask very specific questions, like which pair look better. No "fitness tests" as you guys call them.


----------



## Trenton

Runs like Dog said:


> No. The rings of Saturn make your ass look big. There, ya happy?


The rings of Saturn...how about Uranus makes your ass look big?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Yardman said:


> Me; "That's the result of all the resturant food you've been eating this summer. We've both put on a few pounds this summer.


Yep, that happened to me. Over the summer I went out too much to restaurants, drank a bit too much wine and just let myself go. Summer is a horrible time for me because I go away so much. By Labor Day weekend I found that a lot of my form fitting pants were too tight on me and the looser stuff was getting tight. 

So it's back to counting calories and exercising daily. 

IMO the only way to really lose weight is to cut back on calories. I ingest about 1000 calories a day. That means I COUNT CALORIES. It's hard to do and you don't go out to eat much. One mean/week I give myself a treat and eat as I please. 

5 mornings/week I do a half hour on my elliptical machine, 60 sit ups, 20 push ups, 30 leg lifts and two minutes of "planks". IMO exercise isn't about burning calories, it's about toning up. 

Probably helps that I work on my feet all day and my hobbies are of a physical nature (hiking and kayaking planned for this weekend). 

I'm not down to where I was before the summer but after 3 weeks of this I'm feeling a lot better and my "loose" pants are getting looser and the tight ones are fitting better. :smthumbup:


----------



## Deb Freeman

Make your butts bigger without the need of padded underwear, silicon inserts, or booty enhancing pants. try to use booty wow which make your butts bigger naturally.


----------



## CuddleBug

Yardman said:


> Ladies, I'd like your input on this along with that from men.
> 
> My wife asked me this last Sunday when we were starting to run out of time to get in the car and leave for brunch to celebrate D23's birthday. This was like the third try of pants. Thanks to what I've read here, I actually thought about my responce intead of saying something to pacify her.
> 
> I replied, "Do you really want my opinion?"
> 
> Her; "Yeah, seriously, do they?"
> 
> Me; "No, your butt makes them look fat cause it is stuffed in there. Go with the other tan pants that are larger."
> 
> Her; "That's NOT what I wanted to hear"
> 
> Me; "I thought you wanted my opinion. I can't read your mind and tell you what you want to hear. Look, we're going to an all you can eat pancake house, by D23's choic. I don't want you to bust a seam or send a button flying."
> 
> Her; "These fit fine just a few months ago. Now I'm getting fat again."
> 
> Me; "That's the result of all the resturant food you've been eating this summer. We've both put on a few pounds this summer. Would you like to go back on a healthy diet next week? We can go grocery shopping for better foods on the way home and start on Monday."
> 
> Her; "Sounds like a good plan. I'll get the weight watchers cookbook out on Monday."
> 
> Me; " We already know what our favorite dishes are. Get the cookbookout after we get home and have bought the stuff for a weeks diet. Then we can add something new."
> 
> Her; "Do you really think my ass is fat?'
> 
> Me; "It's bigger than it was, but smaller than I've seen it. I've always loved you, fat or not. I think we have time for a quickie."
> 
> Her; "No we gotta go."
> 
> I stood up from my chair which faced her backside and the long mirror. Spun her around as she was unduing the skinny pants, embraced then kissed while I gave her ass a hard squeeze.
> 
> I'm guessing this was a "sh!t test" . Normally I'd have replied, "Whatever", or " whaterever, they both look good, choose and go."
> 
> So it's mid week one on the diet plan. I've the menu plan for the first week and have shown her some recipies for the second week. Some odd-ball spices/ingrediants are required, but 've checked them out and know what to substitute for less expensive items in my area. So ffar, I've made every dinner, tomorrow we will cook together. That's just a job time thingy.
> 
> We did this last year. My results were more dramitic than hers. I decide to try something new in late winter and tapped 25 maple trees. Made much maple syrup, gave half away as gifts. I did overindulge with waht was left of my stock.
> 
> Last year was the first year, I fit into trousers/blue jeans of my 18th year alive. Was a huge thrill for me. She was excited for me too, but I sensed that she felt a bit of a failue on her side as I hit my goal in 5 months and she hadn't hit her's ever despite years of trying. Last year was the first time I ever tried to make it happen for her and really became involved in her diet. I'm an excellent cook, she is good too.
> 
> What she doesn't do is excercise. I lead an active lifestyle, manual labor. She doesn't. I'd like to involve her in my life with a gym/fitness thingy. She always says she has no time for that.
> 
> She has shown interest in at home stuff. Asked for a Wii. Got one at christmas from me. Her interst/enthusiasm didn't last long.
> 
> Any suggestions on involving her with exercise?
> 
> I've one idea, saw it on tv. It involves a rope or towl that both parteners hold on to as they do sit ups with their feet against the others for support. Also seen some partners stuff that would be..crazy fun to do nude.... Antone have ant links here?
> 
> One other question. Our 25th is coming up in May..... No plans as of now. Any suggestions for a small budget?



Rule of thumb. If your woman asks you, do my jeans make me look fat? Don't tell her, yes they do or something to that affect. That is suicide!!!

Instead, say, we can exercise together because we both need to get in better shape and then we can both get new clothes. Or tell her if she bought the next size larger of jeans, her butt would look super hot, and not that big!!! Perfect fit.

Personally, I love a woman with a larger butt, doggie style or she lays down, butt arched up, I mount her laying on top of her.......nice butt, so good.:smthumbup:


----------



## Trickster

I tell my wife I like her big butt with or without clothes. When she asks me... She wears baggy shirts to cover her butt... It doesn't work... 

I stay in great shape and it has no impact on my wife...She still continues to wear baggy shirts and doesn't exercise... So much for my opinion...


----------



## Lon

Wow this thread is an oldie!


----------



## Trickster

How do people find these older threads? 

I guess no matter how much I want my old threads to disappear, they will never ever go away...it will haunt me for a long time to come...


----------



## Interlocutor

Something that can make my wife's butt look bigger? Awesome, where can we buy it?


----------



## chillymorn

no....your fat a$$ make your but look big!


----------

